# Donor IUI with blocked tube!



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Been for recent consultation to get results of my tests, we were shocked to find out that my right tube isn't working, think it is as a result of my endo and my last operation in June as had a few complications. Just feels like something else that is wrong with me! Doctor says IUI with donor sperm should still be our first option and we have just made contact with a new clinic as prices are lot less and they have their own bank with available sperm. Think I'm just worried that IUI without one tube is going to decrease the chances of conceiving I'm so confused about IUI, I know everyone is different but the statistics for falling pregnant vary so much between treatments. 

Hopefully my good tube and two good ovaries will be enough.

Has anyone had similar and still been successful with IUI?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

No experience of IUI but I remember my consultant telling me not to try it as I had a blocked tube - I had it removed and then had IVF instead. I was definitely given the impression that it would have been a waste of time, but perhaps others have more experience?

Having two good ovaries is no good if one of your tubes is blocked; there can be the best eggs in the world in that ovary but if they can't get out, they can't get out. That's not to say IUI wouldn't be successful, plenty of people conceive with a blocked tube, but I'd think your chances would definitely be lower.


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Sarah - consultant seemed to think it wouldn't make much difference says ovary can still work just with other tube. Will have to see what consultant says next month. Just so confusing. Decided on IUI cos we just about have enough to self fund six if needed and then if still not successful we should get funding for ivf so fingers crossed! 

Congrats on falling - bet you are excited! How far are you now? 🍼


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

We got got funding for our IVF purely because of my blocked tube - my consultant personally applied for me. I know we could have just been very lucky but it could be worth a look? I had hydrosalpinx as well, that's why my tube was removed  so I don't know if that made a difference to my funding application but it feels unfair that you'd have to self-fund 6 IUI cycles first when you're at a disadvantage. It does depend on your local area - mine fund when there is evidence of a fertility problem and I didn't have to demonstrate that I'd tried myself. I'm 15 weeks now, thanks for asking! All going smoothly so far.


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh that's fantastic really pleased for you both! 

Well hopefully the consultant we see in December might have a better idea, thinking about informing my Endo consultant about them finding blocked tube see what he thinks as well 

Thank again 

😃


----------

